# light weight jigging rod



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

What is the weight of the jigging rods that are being used for AJ that has a line weight of 50#


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Allan said:


> What is the weight of the jigging rods that are being used for AJ that has a line weight of 50#


I was going to answer one way, but saw you make rods, so I understand why your asking now... 

heres my opinion.....

Rod actual weight needs to be real light if possible. Jigging, especially speed jigging can be so tiring especially in deeper type water, especially after a few fish caught.

As far as lure/braid weight, My suggestion would be to have one that will work a 7-10oz or 200 -300gm lures.

My normal AJ Jig I would say is a 250gm, BUT, depending on current, it might have to go up to 400gm..

The Rod has to have a soft tip to work the jig properly in my opinion, but the back bone has to be a BACKBONE if you know what I mean. So many of these new special blends of materials used to make these new rods are almost unbreakable, BUT, are like noodles when HOOKED UP to a whopper. Makes for a long, arm tiring day.

I personally dont have any of the high dollar jigging rods. I do have a hand made one I had a local rod builder make for me thats pretty awesome that I have about $400 in. But, most of mine are commercial made under $200. 
I also dont like a long jigging rod as some do. But, if a multi purpose is wanted, maybe a 7 1/2 would be the ticket. But, for straight jiggin or the ocassional use with live bait, I like shorter rods in the 6' range.... Its just a opinion question.... everyone has their favorites.

So, for your as a rod builder,
The rod needs
1. to be as light as possible in actual weight of the rod
2. Rod needs to have a semi soft tip to work the proper weighted jigs from IMO 7 to 10 or even 12 oz .... 
3. MUST have a back bone , no noodle rods allowed
and
4. I like the foam to be higher up on the rod handle than normal. I also like on the rod I had built that the fore grip foam is sorta round triangular in shape. Gives it a great hand feel.

5. I also like the rods where the foam is cut away on the but end so it can be worked under the arm.

I didnt mention above, but, the actual placement of the reels both conventional and Spinning is very important. To far out, hurts your back, to far in makes you feel crunched in and forward hand placement seems to be to high up on the pole. Measure some of the high end rods vs say the Penn Carnage or Shimanno Trevillas or Trez and see where they placed theirs...

Good luck, looking forward to hearing what you come up with..

Hog


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

The lightest I would go is 300g for fish in the 40-60ish lb range. The factory built rod in spinning is 12oz and the blank starts at 5.6oz. If the main goal is to save weight, I'd almost guarantee I could get it down to 9oz or so as a spinning rod, less as a conventional in a custom build. I also have a 200g blank that would get you an oz or two lighter, but you'd be giving up alot of backbone to move him off the rig. Ok for open water, but probably not recommended for near rigs.


----------



## Gambit007 (Mar 19, 2012)

I got an OTI Fathom Blade 200g, and it yanked a 20#+ AJ all over last time i was out. handled very well!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*jigging rod*

Don"t fish much on the bottom Aj's not the target. This will be a jigging rod for tuna needs to handle a 100# yellow fin. The blank is a phenix tjx604m i have looked at about eight different blanks this is the strongest and lightest for the money. My target is a 60# rod that will dead lift 33# that comes in around 9.5 oz.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Allan said:


> What is the weight of the jigging rods that are being used for AJ that has a line weight of 50#


I guess I was thrown off by your original statement asking for the lightest possible rod for AJs...

Are you saying the blank weighs 9oz??

For YFT, that line and deadlift, I'd be using our 400g which weighs 6.5oz and could easily be built up at 10.5-12oz


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Gambit007 said:


> I got an OTI Fathom Blade 200g, and it yanked a 20#+ AJ all over last time i was out. handled very well!!


I'm glad you like the rod. The 200g is easily my favorite jigging rod. We are going do be doing some very cool things with these, a slightly bigger brother, and the 300g very soon. Watch for the new releases, hopefully later in the fall.

I go as light as I possibly can any time I can get away with it. These rods are more than capable of 80-90lb YFT if you don't mind the longer fight. Skilled boat handling and a little luck help too...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

total rod weight built is 9.3 oz


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Allan said:


> Don"t fish much on the bottom Aj's not the target. This will be a jigging rod for tuna needs to handle a 100# yellow fin. The blank is a phenix tjx604m i have looked at about eight different blanks this is the strongest and lightest for the money. My target is a 60# rod that will dead lift 33# that comes in around 9.5 oz.


that sounds like a great rod...... 

also look at the new black hole light rod blanks..


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Okuma Cedros rods are great!! Check them out.


----------



## texaswillie7 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hanta Rods are the best jigging rods I have ever used. Other then that a seeker hercules.


----------

